# MN Kali Group seminar



## Baytor (Sep 30, 2004)

There is gonna be a 4 hour seminar at the MN Kali Group on October 17th.
It is $25, and you will need to bring training daggers, bag gloves and a notebook.  You can get more info here.
For more info call *612- 821-6800

*URL: www.MNKali.com
Email: mnkali@aol.com


----------



## OULobo (Oct 4, 2004)

Sre you training with Guru Faye's group?


----------



## Baytor (Oct 5, 2004)

Not really.
I haven't had a chance to train with him yet.  I have trained with people who have trained with him, which is where I got the bulk of my FMA training.  One of those guys forwarded this info to me, so I thought I would share it with people here.  I'm planning on going... it should be an interesting class.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 5, 2004)

I am supposed to starting training with an instuctor of Mr. Faye's here in Cleveland. He is an old friend that moved to MN and met up with Rick to train.


----------



## Baytor (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet.


----------

